# Great Whites off Newcastle



## gillsy (Nov 5, 2007)

Just for all you Newcastle people,

these were taken by a friend of mine, as you can see very close to the beach.

He saw 27 great whites that day.

Enjoy


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 5, 2007)

gillsy said:


> Just for all you Newcastle people,
> 
> these were taken by a friend of mine, as you can see very close to the beach.
> 
> ...


 

thats awesome hahah i have a mate that lives near the beach around newcastle i guess i wont be swimmign when i visit. were they all tagged?


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 5, 2007)

sharks are awesoem


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 5, 2007)

how far off the beach LOL
great whites are lovely


----------



## MatE (Nov 5, 2007)

Very cool was that 27 different animals?We get them up here at Coffs Harbour we had one come up along side our boat when we were fishing.


----------



## gillsy (Nov 5, 2007)

well as far as they could tell it was 27 seperate animals.

He's a wild life photographer so will check things like fin colouration and markings.

they had 2 stay around the boat for a few hours


----------



## RevDaniel (Nov 5, 2007)

Always better to go swimming with friends as there is a greater chance if sharks are to come that you will not be the one attacked


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Nov 5, 2007)

That is mad, I live at Newcastle but am smart enough not to swim at the beach with the sharks. Would love to go out and view them from a boat though.


----------



## gillsy (Nov 5, 2007)

Apparently there are a few mako sharkes around to, 

Which is a little concerning considering i'm Diving off manly on saturday.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 5, 2007)

o i looked at that pic you can see the beach it looks damn close bout 150m


----------



## rafaeltheturtle (Nov 5, 2007)

is that stockton beach? ive been game fishing off stockton a number of times and often come across sharks bigger than the boat almost. its crazy cause newcastle beach is like 200m away.


----------



## gillsy (Nov 5, 2007)

No idea, its newcastle somewhere


----------



## rafaeltheturtle (Nov 5, 2007)

the best part is, stockton is the only beach without shark nets, but when sharks are found dead in the nets off all the other beaches in newcastle, they are found dead on the inside trying to get out, not the other way around!


----------



## blair55 (Nov 5, 2007)

yep thats stockton beach 

seen them many times out fishin


----------



## gillsy (Nov 5, 2007)

Until we get the electronic shark nets there will be senseless murder of everything.


----------



## Australis (Nov 5, 2007)

Spear fishing will never be the same for me :shock:

Lucky for the jew fish


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 5, 2007)

gillsy said:


> Apparently there are a few mako sharkes around to,
> 
> Which is a little concerning considering i'm Diving off manly on saturday.


Makos aren't a worry, they are a fish eating species......have a look at the teeth. They are much more like a highly active, highly alert GNS than they are like a GWS. They just have a bad yep because they are so fast, so evil looking and so alert.

I's be much more concerned about Bull sharks, dusky whalers or a pack of bronzeys around sydney then i would of a mako.


----------



## wil (Nov 5, 2007)

thats where the blokes were paddling bait out their surfboards and hooking it up to their game chair attached to their bullbar a while back
thats stocko allright
how long ago were these taken
a while back a whale was sighted with about 20 great whites following it
hooray newy made aps


----------



## gillsy (Nov 5, 2007)

They were taken on friday.


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome, Great Whites are such an impressive animal, and as far as I am concerned they are THE apex predator. They are evolution at its finest. 

Thanks for the pics Gillsy, you're a champ. (Does that get me member 569? LOL )


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 5, 2007)

:cry: I was expecting a pair of white pointers:shock:


----------



## gillsy (Nov 5, 2007)

Well there were several, pics were to large tho.


----------



## scorps (Nov 5, 2007)

they look taged


----------



## scorps (Nov 5, 2007)

Australis said:


> Spear fishing will never be the same for me :shock:
> 
> Lucky for the jew fish




hahaha i hear you i love spearin gotta hate nsw laws


----------



## gillsy (Nov 5, 2007)

They are tagged.


----------



## Australis (Nov 5, 2007)

scorps said:


> hahaha i hear you i love spearin gotta hate nsw laws



Like what laws?

I used to spear a lot in NSW, near Newcastle.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 6, 2007)

CodeRed said:


> :cry: I was expecting a pair of white pointers:shock:



Guess they forgot the telephoto lense and had to resort to taking pics of sharks instead?


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 6, 2007)

that is so amazing.
they are the most interesting creature imo.
your friend was lucky to have got to be that close to them!


----------



## shiregirl (Nov 6, 2007)

I saw them tagging them on Today tonight a while ago of Stockton beach.
Someone paddled out on a surfboard and dropped in the fishing line and another reeled them in and tagged them.
Beautiful creatures.
Don't let that put you off.You swam there before you knew they were there so what's the difference??
Probably swam with them at every other beach and never knew they were there.
I think you have more chance of having a car accident on the way there then being bitten.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 6, 2007)

I love sharks (not when i am swimming), great whites are just amazing animals. Would love to go to seal island and watch them in their feeding frenzy jumping out the water.

Thanks Gillsy. Hope they weren't heading to the Gold Coast


----------



## gillsy (Nov 6, 2007)

No Ozzie, as it warms up they'll head south.


----------



## bimbo (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah there are plenty around but i have never seen them myself. I do a bit of spearfishing just south of stockton.

Got told by a mate one day that he always invites me to go spearing with him cause if there is 2 of us then he ony have 50% chance of getting bitten by a shark - thanks mate nice to feel wanted

Great photos too


----------



## scorps (Nov 10, 2007)

being a spearfisherman i swim with alot biggest one ive swam with down south would of been a 7 - 8 foot waler in northern nsw


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 10, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> Always better to go swimming with friends as there is a greater chance if sharks are to come that you will not be the one attacked


 
What, let your friends get ripped to shreads instead, ay?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 10, 2007)

looks like nelsons bay


----------



## Bung-Eye (Nov 10, 2007)

nice photo's mate, i love great whites.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 10, 2007)

"Always swim with company. That way it doesn't matter if you can't outswim the shark, all you have to do is outswim your mate"


----------



## scorps (Nov 11, 2007)

hahah yeah philk if you see a shark atack your mate preferable with a big object sacrafice him so you can exscape hahaha or spend 6 0 0 and buy a shark shield


----------



## lazybuddha (Nov 11, 2007)

scorps said:


> hahah yeah philk if you see a shark atack your mate preferable with a big object sacrafice him so you can exscape hahaha or spend 6 0 0 and buy a shark shield


cant you buy guns cheaper than that? if not your not looking hard enough


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, great photos! They are certainly beautiful creatures.

However, I just looked up the Mako Shark on google images and I think that proves why I'm scared of the ocean :|:|:|
I clicked off the page and then I was too scared to click back on LOL
Also, Lol at myself for looking behind me and around my room to check theres no sharks! :|

(All the shark hunting photos I saw on google are disgraceful!! :evil


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice. Its good to see that they are still out there. They must have been young, they don't look that big in the pics.


----------



## dragon-lover (Nov 17, 2007)

wow! i was born in Newcastle but didn't stay there i wish i did i likie sharks unlike most people


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Nov 17, 2007)

Stocko is breeding waters for the mighty white. Plenty of food for the young ones ( a lot of salmon there at the right time of the year ). They do come close to shore but as with most wild animals when we enter there domain there is always a chance we may been seen as a threat or food.


----------



## ehpower (Dec 6, 2007)

beautiful. awesomely beautiful


----------



## katey (Dec 6, 2007)

I am petrified of them....


----------

